# [2011] Room Preferences at Marriott Timber Lodge, Lake Tahoe



## mjm1 (Jun 7, 2011)

We will staying in a studio unit at Timber Lodge at the end of this month for a weekend.  Should we request any particular part of the resort for our room?  Thanks.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well there are only 2 buildings: Sierra and Alpine.  I prefer to be facing the pool side or facing the Gondola in either building.   So, it just depends on what you prefer.  I also like requesting a room with a balcony.  Not all the rooms have balconies so can be difficult to get if you are not an owner.  Also, I do not like the ground floor rooms because the walkways are very close to them and they are not walkouts from the balconies (We've always gotten a balcony room but we are owners so, I think that helps).  Anyways, some of the Sierra rooms face the front lobby parking area or the transportation center (definitely don't like those).  Also, on the back side of Alpine some of the rooms face on older type of hotel and some face the Embassy next door.  I don't like those either.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your insights.  We are looking forward to the experience.  Hopefully the cold and rain/snow will be long gone in the next two weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2011)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for your insights.  We are looking forward to the experience.  Hopefully the cold and rain/snow will be long gone in the next two weeks.



Take jeans and jackets for the evenings - it will still be cold at night - it's the elevation.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 8, 2011)

We own at Timber Lodge and go there every year in July / August.  We prefer a room overlooking the inner courtyard and pool and in the newest section which have LCD flat screen TV's.  The resort sits pretty far back from the highway and you won't hear any traffic noise in the courtyard.  I don't think any studios have a balcony. We also like being on the second floor so you can walk up / down the stairway and not have to use the elevators which are at the far ends of the building.  It's a great resort and I bet you'll have a great time.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you Robert.  Just relaxing in Tahoe will be a great time.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope you have great time at Timber lodge mjm!  It's a marriott resort I hope to get someday.  It is really beautiful up there.

Janna


----------



## travelbrite (Jul 31, 2011)

robert D, i am thinking about going there next summer. since this is a ski resort, what is there to do in the summer in and around the resort?


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 31, 2011)

We checked into Timber Lodge yesterday on an exchange, and they put us in the newer building on the top floor. They actually met all of our original room requests (high floor, pool view, Alpine bldg), but the room seemed very dark to us because the windows were smaller and the sloped ceiling from the dormers cut off some of the natural light.

We have been to TL many times, but didn't realize the top units were configured like this. Happy ending...we asked to be moved, and they put us in a third floor unit facing the pool with a balcony! We had to wait a little bit for the room to be cleaned, but it was worth it.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 2, 2011)

travelbrite said:


> robert D, i am thinking about going there next summer. since this is a ski resort, what is there to do in the summer in and around the resort?



We're at Timber Lodge now (for 4 weeks, until Aug 13). There's a lot to do in Tahoe during the summer and there are threads on here that list more stuff that I can recite, but we like to hike on some of the easier trails around the lake, always take guests on a drive around the lake, have done day trips to Virginia City, Kirkwood, Nevada City, and Bodie.  Timber Lodge is right in the middle of action of South Tahoe and only a couple blocks from the casinos. Harvey's has quite a few outdoor concerts and we've gone to several the past few years.  The temp in Austin has been in the 100's everyday since we've been here but the high temp here is usually high 70's to low 80's with lots of sunshine.  We always have a great time here in the summer and I think you will too.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 2, 2011)

After this summer in Kansas, I definitely plan to visit Lake Tahoe in July/August in the near future. We also enjoy Park City. but the unsupervised children have been a  deterrent on our last visit.They were running rampant in the fitness center and throughout the resort. Is this a problem in Lake Tahoe during the summer?


----------



## Robert D (Aug 6, 2011)

Superchief said:


> After this summer in Kansas, I definitely plan to visit Lake Tahoe in July/August in the near future. We also enjoy Park City. but the unsupervised children have been a  deterrent on our last visit.They were running rampant in the fitness center and throughout the resort. Is this a problem in Lake Tahoe during the summer?



I haven't found this to be a problem at TL.


----------



## alsanboza (Jan 19, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well there are only 2 buildings: Sierra and Alpine.  I prefer to be facing the pool side or facing the Gondola in either building.   So, it just depends on what you prefer.  I also like requesting a room with a balcony.  Not all the rooms have balconies so can be difficult to get if you are not an owner.  Also, I do not like the ground floor rooms because the walkways are very close to them and they are not walkouts from the balconies (We've always gotten a balcony room but we are owners so, I think that helps).  Anyways, some of the Sierra rooms face the front lobby parking area or the transportation center (definitely don't like those).  Also, on the back side of Alpine some of the rooms face on older type of hotel and some face the Embassy next door.  I don't like those either.



Hi, we are a family of 6 including a 4-year old boy and going to Timber Lodge on Feb, 2013, and the resort is asking me to choose between Alpine and Sierra Buildings, but I don´t know which one to choose.  Could you please tell me where is better to stay:  we would like a quiet place, pretty, nice view (any of them faces the Lake?), is it better on the top floor?
Thanks
alsanboza


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi - the resort isn't on the lake, it is right on the South Shore Lake Tahoe strip, with a mountain behind it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 20, 2013)

*Not a lot of views available*



alsanboza said:


> Hi, we are a family of 6 including a 4-year old boy and going to Timber Lodge on Feb, 2013, and the resort is asking me to choose between Alpine and Sierra Buildings, but I don´t know which one to choose.  Could you please tell me where is better to stay:  we would like a quiet place, pretty, nice view (any of them faces the Lake?), is it better on the top floor?
> Thanks
> alsanboza



I agree with a previous poster who said to ask for a unit directly facing the pools.  I prefer higher up units, but the top floor has a funny sloped ceiling contour that some find objectionable.  Avoid the units facing the parking lot/travel center.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 20, 2013)

alsanboza said:


> Hi, we are a family of 6 including a 4-year old boy and going to Timber Lodge on Feb, 2013, and the resort is asking me to choose between Alpine and Sierra Buildings, but I don´t know which one to choose.  Could you please tell me where is better to stay:  we would like a quiet place, pretty, nice view (any of them faces the Lake?), is it better on the top floor?
> Thanks
> alsanboza


 are you a Marriott owner if yes you can look at the resort map at vacation club site.  The Sierra building is the original building and is attached to the lobby and restaurant and fitness center.  The alpine building is newer.  I wouldn't care what building I got as long as I was facing the pool or gondola.  There are no lake views at this resort.  You can take the gondola up to heavenly and see the most amazing lake view ever.  Are you going skiing at heavenly?  The resort is pretty small.  If you don't have access to the Marriott website send me your email and I'll send you a PDF map of the resort.

One more thing the gondola is noisy so if you are sensitive to noise you probably don't want that view.  I wish I could show you pictures but my picture sharing site changed format so I haven't loaded them up again on smugmug.

Another thing request high floor but not top.  The sloping of the ceilings make the rooms dark and the one we stayed in did not have a dining table just a bar stools.  All the rooms have different setup too.  I've yet to stay in a room with the same layout.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 20, 2013)

*Great link of maps*

A few years ago, a tugger, Dioxide, put together a collection of Marriott site maps.  It is from the Marriott website but you don't have to be logged on to see the maps.  I have book marked this on my browser and I print them out before I take a trip to a Marriott.  It is a great link!  

Here is the link to that old Tug post:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130866


----------

